# Philip LCD won't turn on after performing update



## Hpearce (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,

My son updated his 19" Philip LCD TV last night and I think he may have updated it with the wrong update by mistake. It did take it. He turned it off and unplug the power cord as instructed. Now it won't even turn on. No response at all. TV is 5 months old. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Hpearce

Please tell us the model number of your t.v with what version firmware it had originally and why was the firmware updated.


Note: If there was any interruption of power or if the software was stopped prematurely for any reason while performing the update, permanent damage may result.


----------



## Hpearce (Jan 13, 2010)

The model number is 19PFL3504D/F7 and the first 3 digit for the serial number is DS1. The firmware uodated was P190S_140_AB.ecc. We had to update the firmware so that we can play a blu ray DVD from my son's PS3 console.

The firmware updated all the way through. We followed instructions on the screen that upload was completed and to turn off the TV and unplug the power cord for about 60 seconds. When we plug it back on again. It won't start.

Hope you can help. Thanks for your time.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hpearce

Re-do the firmware install: http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/...19PFL3504D/F7&slg=en&scy=CA&mid=Link_Software


Note: Download the PDF file for the manual (page 23) and firmware and follow the step-by-step instructions to the letter. 


Post back your findings.


----------



## gsm86 (Aug 26, 2010)

its not good idea to re-do the update i have the same probleme my tv died pleaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee heeeeeeeellllllpppppppp


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Please open a new thread stating what you have done tp try and solve your problem.


Please do not re-open old threads. Reopening old threads tends to confuse what has & what hasn't been done by the individual posting to the point that no-one really knows what is going on.

thanks for your co-operation & understanding


----------

